# Need setup ideas



## Showtime316 (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R spec v that I am trying to make my audio setup really nice. I just bought me a Rockford Fosgate amp and 12' Sub with a Sony X plod CD player. I have installed all of this already but I am having some trouble coming up with ideas on how to mount the amp in the back. I would like to have it mount to the car for the insurance company so I can have it covered if somebody decides to jack it. I toyed around with just making a wooden box for the amp to sit in and bracketts to hold it in place. I would also like to have some kind of neon shining on the amp to make it look really nice. Kind of like the street cars for the Fast and the Furious the way they had there setup. But not send as much as they did if you know what I mean. If anybody has pictures of their setup or information on how to mount my amp that would be great. Thanks~

Steven :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

As long as you have full coverage on the car, its covered


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Showtime316 said:


> Kind of like the street cars for the Fast and the Furious the way they had there setup. Steven :cheers:


dont be a ricer

But on to the advice....do you still want full use of your trunk? If yes, look at mounting the amp on the side of the trunk somewhere, or mount it on the back of the back seat. 

The only way i would put neons in my car is if i truly have a show vehicle with a really nice install. you might look at making a plexiglass box for the amp and just using a small neon tube to create a subtle light appearance on the amp. Do NOT go neon crazy, as this is a waste of money. Make sure all your wires are hidden and clean. 

As for the sub...what size is it, and do you already have a box for it. If you dont, build one, its much cheaper. you can get parts at home depot or lowes for under 30 dollars (I built 3 boxes for 28.77...i sold two of them for 40 dollars each). 

Do you want sound quality out of the sub? or just boom boom. Let me know


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmmm, you could do a nice box/amp rack combo and then a fake wall. This way you still have trunk space and it looks like nothing is in the truck due to the fake wall.


----------



## Showtime316 (Oct 21, 2004)

*info*

Thanks for the ideas. Punkrock, I will not be one of the ricers because I am not even touching anything under the hood. This is going to be my style car and not my racing car. I already have one which is my Pontiac Firebird Trans Am with the 350 in it. I thought it might look nice to put a neon in the bad to kind of show it off a little. Plexiglass is very hard to cut so I think I might just use plywood as the base and mount everthing to it. I have 2 10' subs in there right now but I will be changing to only one 12'. I already have a box for it and it didn't cost me that much. I only mentioned the movie because most people can relate to it. I am totally going for sound quality on this one. Thanks for all your info though. If you have any more ideas, let me know.

Steven :cheers:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

If you own a router, you could get a special bit for the plexiglass that will leave super detailed edging on it and makes it easier than pie to cut. Check out Home Depot or go to www.routerbits.com


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Showtime316 said:


> Thanks for the ideas. Punkrock, I will not be one of the ricers because I am not even touching anything under the hood. This is going to be my style car and not my racing car.


You've got it backwards...the people that make their car all show and no go are "ricers". However if you are wanting neons a good way to go would be a bandpass box and have the light inside the box. Have the light to where the blub cannot be seen, just the glow. Mount the box to the car and then you could also mount the amp to the box and everything would then be attached to your car. Also you wouldn't have to worry about it slidding around or flying up and hitting your trunk lid when you accidently are doing 60 MPH and go over some railroad tracks that you didn't see until it was too late....ok yea that was a personal experience.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no need for bandpass, just a plexiglass wall on any normal enclosure would be fine


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> You've got it backwards...the people that make their car all show and no go are "ricers". .


Yeah, if it looks fast it better be fast or else your just a poseur.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> no need for bandpass, just a plexiglass wall on any normal enclosure would be fine


it would be a little harder to hide the light inside there, unless it was just 1/2 plexiglass showing. Or if the side walls were plexiglass and you could see it shinning out the sides...that would look pretty good. Or even the top of the box plexiglass, then it would be glowing out the top.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> You've got it backwards...the people that make their car all show and no go are "ricers".


thats not true at all just keep things taste full! if you put a system in your car make it look nearly stock! (also reduces the need to steal things from your car) the neon can be cool but! make sure you cant see the wires or the tube its self. as for the box make it out of mdf and cover it in the same carpet (or color to it) already in your trunk. if you keep the engine stock don't do things to make your car look faster. i.e. giant shopping cart wing. get a nice understated set of wheels (black, a mat bronze, or an oem silver color, NO CHROME) a dull neon is better than a bright one unless you are placing the tube far away from the object you want to light up. don't get the music dancing type by any means! if ricer was a real word the definition would be close to this. ricer- one who does things to a car without any point what so ever i.e: a 3foot tall aluminum wing on a front drive car that is still completely stock, undercar neon with wires hanging and tubes showing and wayyyyy to bright, a 4in. diameter tach. right next to the stock tach. you get the idea


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> thats not true at all just keep things taste full! if you put a system in your car make it look nearly stock! (also reduces the need to steal things from your car) the neon can be cool but! make sure you cant see the wires or the tube its self. as for the box make it out of mdf and cover it in the same carpet (or color to it) already in your trunk. if you keep the engine stock don't do things to make your car look faster. i.e. giant shopping cart wing. get a nice understated set of wheels (black, a mat bronze, or an oem silver color, NO CHROME) a dull neon is better than a bright one unless you are placing the tube far away from the object you want to light up. don't get the music dancing type by any means! if ricer was a real word the definition would be close to this. ricer- one who does things to a car without any point what so ever i.e: a 3foot tall aluminum wing on a front drive car that is still completely stock, undercar neon with wires hanging and tubes showing and wayyyyy to bright, a 4in. diameter tach. right next to the stock tach. you get the idea


Yeah, you got into a little more depth then I did. By show I mean "show" things that he thinks looks good but look stupid. The wing is a great example. The undercarge lights are another. Chopping off the springs isntead of actully upgrading springs/shocks/ect to lower it would be another great example. However the aftermarket tach could is usually a little more accurate then the stock tach, so that can be acceptable.

You really can't get ricy with an audio install, unless your putting TVs in the box and you only see them when you have the trunk open...thats going a bit far, use common sense. If it doesn't seem like it is right, its probably ricy :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Yeah, you got into a little more depth then I did. By show I mean "show" things that he thinks looks good but look stupid. The wing is a great example. The undercarge lights are another. Chopping off the springs isntead of actully upgrading springs/shocks/ect to lower it would be another great example. However the aftermarket tach could is usually a little more accurate then the stock tach, so that can be acceptable.


yes sah! :thumbup: but then you have to think...........whay does he need a more accurate tach if he isnt raceing ehhhhhhhh? bah ha! konfuzion has just a shift light on his steering colum and that looks cool and uses his stock tach.
ricy= spending money on things that wont effect you link brandon said a tv in the trunk. just use good judgement. what we are saying is personal taste really, rice is what u make it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yes sah! :thumbup: but then you have to think...........whay does he need a more accurate tach if he isnt raceing ehhhhhhhh?


like I said, it could be usefull, if your not racing then it doesn't need to be there, but it does still serve some what of a pourpose.

also, I think I"m following you around and posting after you on everything.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> like I said, it could be usefull, if your not racing then it doesn't need to be there, but it does still serve some what of a pourpose..


but an aluminum wing can be usefull too



xbrandonx said:


> also, I think I"m following you around and posting after you on everything.


i find people follow me around alot..................im just too sexy......


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i find people follow me around alot..................im just too sexy......


LMAO....they follow you around because you live in Aberdeen!

some nice rice


----------



## Showtime316 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Well guys you really put a lot of information down for me. I greatly appreciate all of your wonderful do's and dont's. Like I siad before, I am not looking to be a ricer or make my car look like a ricer either. In fact I really do hate those type of people. All there are trying to do is make people look at there car and gather all the attention. Most of those people are very arrogant and big headed. I already have a real race car and that is my 94' Pontiac Firebird Trans Am with the 350 LT1 in it. That is the car I take to the track. The Nissan is my daily driver to get me back and forth to work. I was actually considering putting underbody lights in but it now has come to my attention that it would be really stupid and annoying to other drivers. Thanks for the personnel experience there xBrandonx. I will try not to run over any tracks going that fast. Be sure to watch your surroundings next man. lol I believe that I know the way I want my car audio setup now. Thanks again for all your guys help.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

be sure to post pics when everything is installed


----------

